# On a lighter note: Can anyone beat the 921 at solitaire?



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

The user interface is clunky, but has anyone won yet? I'm usually pretty good but have not one a game yet.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Clunky - you are just being nice. My 7 year old daughter plays the matching game a lot, I'll have to check out the games some day.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Yes, fairly frequently. It's my new time killer/waster. Once stack 0 is cleared and you are left with the tedious task of moving stacks 1-7 over to 8, press # to get it to move them over automatically.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Do you win if it reboots in the middle of a game?


----------



## moviegoerman (Aug 18, 2004)

Huh??? Something works on the 921? LOL...


----------



## Eyespy (Dec 20, 2004)

Ok, how do you play solitaire on the 921?

EDIT: Okay, nevermind, I found it in the Menu section under "Interactive TV - Games".


----------

